# Hilfe!!! Seilzug für Teleskopsattelstütze steckt im Rahmen



## Pmnbg (24. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen! Ich bin recht ratlos, weshalb ich mich als letzten Versuch an euch wende, bevor ich das Fahrrad in die Werkstatt gebe, aber ich habe ja auch meinen Schrauber-Stolz!

Folgendes Problem: Ich habe das CUBE Reaction Hybrid Eagle 500, mit „Stealth ready“, also vorverlegtem Kabelkanal im Rahmen für eine Teleskopsattelstütze.

Bei der Montage alles soweit so gut, außer dass dieser bereits im Rahmen verlegte Kabelkanal extrem steif ist und sich nicht hin und her ziehen, also zum Beispiel vorne aus dem Auslass herausziehen lässt. 

Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem: der Draht ist aus der Halterung an der Sattelstütze gerutscht und steckt jetzt mitten im Rohr. Ich kann ihn auch nicht herausziehen, da das Führungskabel einfach so fest im Rahmen ist, dass ich es nicht hin oder her bekomme. Hat jemand damit Erfahrung gehabt?!

Kann man dieses Innenverteidigung „Stealth Read“-Kabel irgendwie lockern, durch eine Schraube o.ä., damit ich es wieder etwas hoch schieben kann??? So bin ich sehr ratlos!

Ich hoffe, jemand kann mir einen Tipp geben!

Liebe Grüße und schönen Sonntag aus Nürnberg


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. März 2019)

Pmnbg schrieb:


> Kann man dieses Innenverteidigung „Stealth Read“-Kabel irgendwie lockern, durch eine Schraube o.ä., damit ich es wieder etwas hoch schieben kann???



Bei der Innenverteidigung würd ich mich eher  an Fr. Von der Leyen wenden.

Bei dem klemmenden Zug auf Spurensuche gehen, wo er klemmt, bei nem Cube Hybrid gibts da ja bauartbedingt mehrere Möglichkeiten  .
Generell kann das richtig blöd werden, je nach Verlegung....

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pmnbg (24. März 2019)

Ich meinte natürlich die innenverlegung

Oh je, also gibt es keine Fixierung durch schrauben oder ähnliches, die ich noch lösen muss?!

Ich finde dieses Kabel wirklich schrecklich ungeeignet, es ist so Steif, dass ich die Sattelstütze gar nicht einführen konnte, da das kakel im weg war und sich nicht verschlupft hat... 

Irgendwie mussen die das Kabel ja Mal verlegt haben. Wenn ich's nicht Mal mit Gewalt heraus ziehen kann, wie kam es dann rein -.-


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. März 2019)

Pmnbg schrieb:


> Ich meinte natürlich die innenverlegung
> 
> Oh je, also gibt es keine Fixierung durch schrauben oder ähnliches, die ich noch lösen muss?!
> 
> ...


Warum willst du den Außenzug rausziehen??Würd ich nicht machen!
Es gibt einige Hersteller,  die den Zug bei demontierter Kurbel,Tretlager o.ä. verlegen  , und wenn du da ran musst, darfst du alles auseinanderbauen.
Geh zum Händler wo du es gekauft hast, und lass es machen, insofern du nicht im Netz bestellt hast?
Ansonsten könnte es nach Arbeitsstunden berechnet nicht grad günstig sein, wenn einiges zerlegt werden muss....


----------



## Pmnbg (24. März 2019)

Ich möchte den innen verlegten zug eigentlich nicht nach außen ziehen, er steckt aber eben aktuell in der Mitte des Sitzrohres, so dass ich nicht mehr ran komme... Wenn ich vom Lenker her schieben könnte, würde das Kabel ja wieder aus dem Holm kommen und alles wäre gut. 

Ist mir echt ein Rätsel, wie man dieses Kabel da rein bekommen hat. Gut möglich dass das ein ganz schöner akt ist, besonders Wege dem ebike Akku bzw motor...

Hat denn jemand schonmal Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem stealth ready? Ähnliche Probleme? Oder Stelle nur ich mich so ab


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. März 2019)

Wie isser denn da hin gekommen,  in die Mitte des Sitzrohres


----------



## Pmnbg (24. März 2019)

Das Kabel war der Sattelstütze im weg, wenn ich den Sattel rein geschoben habe, hat es das Kabel so zusammen gedrückt, dass ich die Sattelstütze nicht mehr bedienen könnte und sie immer ausgelöst war. 

Ich konnte dann mit sehr viel Kraft das Kabel vielleicht 2 cm am Lenker heraus ziehen, sodass es weiter im Sattel Rohr verschwindet. Beim Sattel heraus nehmen ist nun aber das Kabel vom Sattel abgegangen und steckt jetzt in der Mitte fest, mit einer Zange kann ich es auch nicht greife deswegen. Abgesehen davon geht es so schwer, dass ich es wohl eh nicht einfach so infach gekommen würde


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. März 2019)

Pmnbg schrieb:


> Das Kabel war der Sattelstütze im weg, wenn ich den Sattel rein geschoben habe, hat es das Kabel so zusammen gedrückt, dass ich die Sattelstütze nicht mehr bedienen könnte und sie immer ausgelöst war.
> 
> Ich konnte dann mit sehr viel Kraft das Kabel vielleicht 2 cm am Lenker heraus ziehen, sodass es weiter im Sattel Rohr verschwindet. Beim Sattel heraus nehmen ist nun aber das Kabel vom Sattel abgegangen und steckt jetzt in der Mitte fest, mit einer Zange kann ich es auch nicht greife deswegen. Abgesehen davon geht es so schwer, dass ich es wohl eh nicht einfach so infach gekommen würde


Der Zug kann ja im Prinzip nur übers Unterrohr ins Sitzrohr .
Da klemmts halt irgendwo fest.
Wenn du Glück hast, isses nur am Tretlager, wobei das beim ebike schob wieder scheisse is. Da kanns ja nich mal kurz die Kurbel rausbauen und nachschauen....


----------



## Pmnbg (24. März 2019)

Wohl wahr  schöner scheis


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. März 2019)

Pmnbg schrieb:


> Wohl wahr  schöner scheis


Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Pmnbg (24. März 2019)

Hier ein Foto, vielleicht ist es so besser vorstellbar. Ich muss das Kabel im Sattelrohr nach oben bekommen , zum Beispiel durch schieben vom Lenker her, aber irgendwo hakt der Mist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rajesh (24. März 2019)

Ich vermute mal, dass der Seilzug festhängt, weil das Ende etwas aufgespleißt ist.
Also sollte er sich leichter rausziehen lassen als wieder durchschieben zu lassen.


----------



## Pmnbg (24. März 2019)

Leider nein, ich kann vorne ziehen und schieben wie ich will, es tut sich gar nichts.... einzige Idee ist, dass ich die Verkleidung vom Motor einmal abnehme, um zu sehen, ob es dort wo klemmt.

Wenn ich im Internet Videos sehe, da kann man das Führungskabel leicht hin und her schieben, bei mir ist das total starr.


----------

